# I need some major personal advice...



## scungie (Jun 20, 2002)

I need some advice on what could be a life changing decision. 

I've suspected for some time now that my wife has been having an affair. The usual signs. Phone rings, I answer, someone hangs up. 
She started going out 'with the girls' a lot recently although when I ask which girls it is always "Just some friends from work, you don't know them". 
I always look out for her cab coming home but she always walks down the drive although I can hear a car speeding off. As if she has got out of the car round the corner. Why? Is it not a cab? 

I once picked her cell phone up just to see what time it was and she went beserk and screamed that I should never touch her phone again and why was I checking up on her. 

Anyway, I have never approached the subject with my wife. I think deep down I just didn't want to know the truth but last night she went out again and I decided to check on her. 

I decided I was going to hide behind my truck which would give me a veiw of the whole street so I could see which car she gets out of. It was while crouched behind my truck that I noticed rust around my rear wheel arch. 

So what should I do? Should I take it into a body repair shop or should I buy some stuff from Auto Zone and try to repair it myself?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

LOL that was a good one! :lol:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

:L: :L: :L: 

Take it to the autobody shop, get a quote.


----------



## Sirk109 (Nov 19, 2002)

:!: Wait...I know!

I would buy some stuff at Autozone and then make your *no good cheating wife* fix it...


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

boy that was a good one... to funny... u made my day. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

:idea: Replace wife and truck with new ones. :lol:


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Very funny, that was good. :lol:


----------



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

Absolutely crushing... I would be devastated.. I mean comeon... It is your truck you have to do whatever ever is possible to get rid of that rust... grind it out .. and body filler.. and oh yea the wife.. serve her the good papers


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: re: I need some major personal advice...*



USMCMP5811 said:


> Use the wife as body filler...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :twisted:


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: re: I need some major personal advice...*



USMCMP5811 said:


> Use the wife as body filler...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :twisted:


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

That was excellent!!! Had me hook, line and sinker!!!


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

Campus.....It was me...I am banging your wife in your truck..When I stepped out I pissed on the wheel well ..sorry about the rust dude


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Definately fix your truck or the rust will take over. Keep your wife around until she turns 40. Then trade *HER *in for two 20's!!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

You should try stand-up comedy... that was hilarious!! :lol:


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

LMAO! :L:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Friggin awesome!!! :jestera: 

Scott :santa:


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

ROTFLMAO!!!

















That was great!!!! I kept thinking to myself as I'm reading, OMG, this poor man. My heart's breaking for him and OMG, his wife is such a bitch...

You rock.


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

That was too funny you really had me. I was gonna say If it was true to call that whitetrash show called Cheaters. It's too funny. It's my new fix since Jerry springer is just old now.... :lol: LMAO


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Man...and I almost felt bad for you...


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

sweet


----------

